# Give Kimbo another can.



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Who do you want to see him fight next?

Personally I'm different to most people in my opinion on who Kimbo should fight next, I would prefer either Eilers or Ken Shamrock. Kimbo is bringing in the new fans of MMA, the longer his streak lasts for the better for MMA.

Why the hell do I want to see him fight Antonio Silva or Brett Rogers? I already know the result of those before they start!

I want MMA to become as big as possible, and Kimbo is a big part of that happening.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I couldnt agree more. Id like to see him fight Eilers, but apparently hes goin down to 205. Ken vs Kimbo has me really excited and I dont know why lol


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I couldnt agree more. Id like to see him fight Eilers, but apparently hes goin down to 205. *Ken vs Kimbo has me really excited and I dont know why* lol


Maybe you subconsciously want to see an old man battered to death on primetime.:dunno:

Seriously, though, I think the Shamrock scenario is most likely if they can't get it together for a rematch with Sean Gannon.

Someone mentioned the possiblity of Cabbage, but after giving it some thought, I think the outcome of that match-up would be too much of a toss-up for the EXC brass to consider.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Ahhhh Cabbage, nice one. But Cabbage would beat Kimbo IMO


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Ahhhh Cabbage, nice one. But Cabbage would beat Kimbo IMO


You mean the same Cabbage that got KO'ed by a drunken, broken down, over the hill, Tank Abbott? How many years has it been since Tank actually KO'ed somebody before he fought Cabbage? As it stands, Cabbage is the guy to bring in when you want to make somebody look good. Sorry, I think Kimbo would kill him!

Also, I really don't have any desire to watch Ken Shamrock get KO'ed again! Its too depressing.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> You mean the same Cabbage that got KO'ed by a drunken, broken down, over the hill, Tank Abbott? How many years has it been since Tank actually KO'ed somebody before he fought Cabbage? Sorry, I think Kimbo would kill him!


You must have missed the first Tank vs Cabbage fight. Its ok, you still have much to learn my son.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> You must have missed the first Tank vs Cabbage fight. Its ok, you still have much to learn my son.


I still think Kimbo could beat him! Okay, how about Butterbean? Considering how slow Butterbean is Kimbo shouldn't have any problem destroying him. Not only that I think the Kimbo fans would love to see a freakshow in progress!


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I still think Kimbo could beat him! Okay, how about Butterbean? Its a nice freakshow that would get the Kimbo fans all excited!


You should be match-making for EXC! LOL!


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

I think they should give Kimbo Monson, mma doesn't need the fans Kimbo brings in.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I would actually like to see Kimbo fight Bob Sapp.

No matter who wins we know it will only last one round before one of them pass out from exhaustion.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Mikles said:


> I think they should give Kimbo Monson, mma doesn't need the fans Kimbo brings in.


If the fans keep watching, they learn the ground game and become better fans.

The original Bonnar/Griffin fans were watching that fight for a good slugfest, but many of them now are legit fans who can appreciate the other aspects of MMA.

EDIT:

Funnily enough Cabbage vs. Butterbean is a fight on the upcoming K-1 card.


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

Bonnar/Griffin were the regular sort of people, the difference is Kimbo is a thug. Therefor the majority of people that Kimbo draws in are thugs/"gangsta's", but hey I'm all for him bringing in good loyal fans.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Funnily enough Cabbage vs. Butterbean is a fight on the upcoming K-1 card.


  

Wow.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

How about Zuluzinho?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> If the fans keep watching, they learn the ground game and become better fans.
> 
> The original Bonnar/Griffin fans were watching that fight for a good slugfest, but many of them now are legit fans who can appreciate the other aspects of MMA.
> 
> ...


if they keep watching Elite XC and listening to what the comentators say they'll learn everything wrong and get confused as hell...


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Who do you want to see him fight next?
> 
> Personally I'm different to most people in my opinion on who Kimbo should fight next, I would prefer either Eilers or Ken Shamrock. Kimbo is bringing in the new fans of MMA, the longer his streak lasts for the better for MMA.
> 
> ...


I think this is the same flawed reasoning that Gary Shaw uses. In the short term it works, you get more fans but in the long term I think it hurts MMA when those fans realize they have been conned and lose interest.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

They need to take kimbo to te UFC and kill that shity Elit XC. Then let brock and kimbo fight.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

rnv18 said:


> They need to take kimbo to te UFC and kill that shity Elit XC. Then let brock and kimbo fight.


kimbo would get murdered in under a minute


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

He should fight bob sapp id watch that.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Sometimes you fight the can, sometimes you ARE the can.

Kimbo needs to don his Campbells Soup uniform for 1 fight against an uppercrust opponet, and after the vicious curbstomping, needs to decide between getting serious and working on conditioning/ground-game, or hanging it up and going back to fighting chumps in backyards.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kimbo vs Ken would be a trip to see. 

Plus can you imagine the comments from Frank during the fight.

I'm sure he'd slide a zing or two towards Ken.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Kimbo vs Ken would be a trip to see.
> 
> *Plus can you imagine the comments from Frank during the fight.
> 
> I'm sure he'd slide a zing or two towards Ken.*


Of course he would! haha!

I'd also give Ken a small chance in that fight. He hasn't been impressive in a long while, but maybe he could turn it up for one last great victory. 
Besides Ken had Bas' number back in the day, correct?
It would be such poetic justice if he was able to crush Bas' latest protege before getting mauled by Frank.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I couldnt agree more. Id like to see him fight Eilers, but apparently hes goin down to 205. Ken vs Kimbo has me really excited and I dont know why lol


i'd be pumped for it too. I'm well aware that it wouldn't be a match of legendary talent but I'm enough of a mark that I watch all of Ken's fights still. Even though he gets whooped every time now.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Why not. Brett Rogers would KO him so they have no choice but to give him someone who can't fight..


----------



## UFC 100 (Mar 11, 2008)

I would like to see Tito do some ground and pound on Kimbo's face that would be exciting!

dip!:smoke01::cool01:


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Sooo you guys want these new fans to have a huge misconception that Kimbo is good and everyone sucks. Because from my friends(new mma fans).. they consider him the best fighter in the world. And you still want that misconception?

Why would you want a sport to grow around Kimbo? Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Give Kimbo a wrestler. Anybody willing to take him down to the ground. Kimbo, like Lesnar, are the gimmicks of the MMA world. If he were 10 years younger, he would be worth the hype and the ass-kissing but he has no more than 5 fights left in him before even his poor conditioning goes. HE'S NOT MIKE TYSON! Stop glorifying him in the same light because even in his backyard fights he wasn't amazing.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I think they should hang a heavybag in the cage and watch Kimbo punch it. I'm pretty sure that's the only way he won't get taking down. Of course since the heavy bag won't go down, Kimbo might gas and pass out. He does have terrible cardio. So I'm calling it Heavybag defeats Kimbo due to lack of Oxygen in the third round.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

lovechina said:


> think they should give Kimbo Monson, mma doesn't need the fans Kimbo brings in.really?
> ----------------
> =Organic cotton clothing


The only way Elite XC would allow Monson to fight Kimbo is if he agrees to have one arm tied behind his back. I still think he could pull a win off though.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Kimbo isn't chit, he hasn't fought anyone worth a crap and the first time he fights someone who is good on the ground he is through,, and no he doesn't need to go to the UFC and Dana White said he didn't want him that Kimbo wasn't good, and he isn't,, do you realize what would happen if they dumped Kimbo in the cage with someone like Frank Mir,, Kimbo would be pulling a wagon with his arms or legs in it after the fight,, and I got news for you if Kimbo does for some reason fight Ken Shamrock it will be a submission first round win for Ken


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jongurley said:


> Kimbo isn't chit, he hasn't fought anyone worth a crap and the first time he fights someone who is good on the ground he is through,, and no he doesn't need to go to the UFC and Dana White said he didn't want him that Kimbo wasn't good, and he isn't,, do you realize what would happen if they dumped Kimbo in the cage with someone like Frank Mir,, Kimbo would be pulling a wagon with his arms or legs in it after the fight,, and I got news for you if Kimbo does for some reason fight Ken Shamrock it will be a submission first round win for Ken


ken hasn't subbed anyone since 2001 and doesn't seem very interested in the sub game anymore. if buzz berry could KO him without ken even trying to go to the ground I think Kimbo has a great chance of doing the same thing. then there's the 30 lb weight advantage and the fact that ken's gastank is one of the few in MMA that is even weaker than kimbo's these days.


----------



## blanker (Jun 5, 2008)

I want to see a rematch with james thompson, just because thompson deserves one.


----------

